

Guess What Percent Of Black Friday Online Sales Came From Twitter Referrals? - sami36
http://www.businessinsider.com/black-friday-online-sales-from-twitter-referrals-2012-11
What are the implications for Facebook/ Twitter valuations ?
======
ishener
pretty funny answer....

